# Sherry Noodle Chicken (Crockpot)



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

SHERRY NOODLE CHICKEN (CROCKPOT)

4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1/4 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
salt and pepper to taste 
1/8 teaspoon celery salt 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup 
1/2 (10.75 ounce) can condensed cream of celery soup 
2 TBS dry sherry 
1 tablespoon and 1 teaspoon grated Parmesan cheese 

Rinse the chicken breasts and pat dry. Season with the lemon juice, salt, pepper, celery salt and paprika to taste. Place in a slow cooker. 

In a medium size bowl mix the mushroom and celery soups with the sherry/wine. Pour mixture over the chicken breasts and sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese. 

Cook on low setting for 8 to 10 hours, OR on high setting for 4 to 5 hours.

Serve over egg noodles.


----------



## QSis (Aug 10, 2008)

WHOA!  

I just found this, elf, while searching for something else.  Looks fabulous, EASY and is going into my file, to be made very soon.

However,  rather than use two half-cans of soup, I'll use a whole can of cream of celery soup and toss in some mushrooms.

This would be an excellent recipe, doubled, for a crowd - especially in today's big oval crockpots, like mine!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, the soup thing is just because I like both those flavors.  After using my crockpot for awhile now I would opt for bone-in breasts or even thighs.  I'm just no longer a fan of boneless skinless.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks KitchenElf - looks delicious.  But I agree that I wouldn't use 2 half-cans of soup - would choose one & adjust other flavors accordingly.  I also think this would be a great dish for a package of boneless/skinless chicken thighs.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

I swear - boneless, skinless thighs are AWESOME!  I can use 2 half cans in my house (thought it's been a long time since I've used cream of anything) - my DH loves to eat it right out of the can! ICK


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

QSis said:


> WHOA!
> 
> *I just found this, elf, while searching for something else*. Looks fabulous, EASY and is going into my file, to be made very soon.
> 
> ...


 

And that is why "Search" on this forum works the way it does, to bring up old recipes.... 

mmm, chicken thighs... that;s where it's at for me. This looks good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

HEY, are you talkin' 'bout me pacanis?  (thicken thighs) - geez, that's rude


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, these days I nearly always use boneless/skinless chicken thighs in chicken recipes instead of the boneless/skinless breasts.  I only tend to use breasts if I'm going to use them in split & stuff recipes, or bang them down into thin cutlets recipes.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 10, 2008)

Uhh, no..... I fixed it (lol).
I was having a problem with too many Ts in my words for some reason. I hate typing on this laptop.......


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 10, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Yeah, these days I nearly always use boneless/skinless chicken thighs in chicken recipes instead of the boneless/skinless breasts.  I only tend to use breasts if I'm going to use them in split & stuff recipes, or bang them down into thin cutlets recipes.



Yep, pounding out is the ONLY way to go in my book.  I just about don't care what recipe it is - pound them out!  The only way that I have found they work not pounded is soaking in buttermilk for 3 days.  They are awesome!  The 4th day I soak in teriyaki, pineapple juice, and white wine - try it sometime.

pacanis - lol - it will take me a few days to get over it!


----------



## babetoo (Aug 10, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Yeah, these days I nearly always use boneless/skinless chicken thighs in chicken recipes instead of the boneless/skinless breasts. I only tend to use breasts if I'm going to use them in split & stuff recipes, or bang them down into thin cutlets recipes.


 
i too use way more thighs that breasts. they have better flavor and don't dry out easily. 

only use breasts for a casserole i make for the kids.

and they are usually less expensive.

babe


----------



## Michelemarie (Aug 11, 2008)

Mmmm, you know me, I love crockpot recipes, cut and pasted!  Thanks!


----------

